# Still looking for springs



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

Man oh Man springs new are 239$$$$ not that bad but i hate spending money lol, anyone know where i can get sport springs for the 3.0l a6 quattro hmmmmmm at a good price?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Still looking for springs (what1021)*

Hey What
Not sure if you are going to get them new for much less than that... Maybe give eBay a shot. I'm with you on the spending thing though








This might also help: http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1802
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Johnny Venomous (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Still looking for springs (Massboykie)*

I bought and installed the AG (Aniceto Gomez from Argentina) progressive springs from Ebay and they are great. Less than $100 and I am totally satisfied with them. Still rides like stock (no harsh ride).


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm holding out for H&R springs. I'm not gonna settle for anything less though.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

hmmm yeah i dont want anything lower than a performance stock look, the car is our daily now, and is the car we will most likely be using for "us" stuff and road trips. So we want the car to work winter and summer, and not look out of place.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Still looking for springs (Johnny Venomous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny Venomous* »_I bought and installed the AG (Aniceto Gomez from Argentina) ... 

Hey Johnny
That's good to know... I was looking at those, but I didn't want to take the gamble...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (what1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *what1021* »_hmmm yeah i dont want anything lower than a performance stock look, the car is our daily now, and is the car we will most likely be using for "us" stuff and road trips. So we want the car to work winter and summer, and not look out of place.

H&Rs sport spring would be good for you then. Can hardly tell it's lowered at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I had them on my Civic before I gave it up and went for coilovers.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont give up hope lol. I bought my H&R Race Springs from a guy on the forums here brand new shipped for $180


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you guys are bitching about springs being 200 bucks.... wow....
All I have to say is you gotta pay to play. And that isn't even that much to play.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

hmmm well i paye to play on my R so i cant be doing it to much with this.


----------

